# "MY TURTLES & TORTOISES COLLECTIONS + HABITAT DESIGNS" Presentation



## kameya (Nov 6, 2012)

I recently took a speaker-training course to improve my presentation skills as my design works required. At the end of the training sesseion, we all had to present a topic of our choice/interest in front of the class for 5 minutes. So I gathered all the photos I took of my turtles and tortoises from the past, and organized them into a show-and-tell powerpoint presentation. It turned out pretty good, so I am going to share these slides I prepared with you...just without the audio... ^_^ 


01






02





03





04 





05





06 





07 





08 





09





10 





11





12 





13





14 





15





16





17





18


----------



## wellington (Nov 6, 2012)

That looks fantastic. You get an A+ from me


----------



## kameya (Nov 6, 2012)

wellington said:


> That looks fantastic. You get an A+ from me



Thank you Master... ^_^


----------



## hlester22 (Nov 6, 2012)

*RE: "MY TURTLES & TORTOISES COLLECTIONS + HABITAT DESIGNS" Presentatio*

Wow. Very nice. I love your enclosures.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 6, 2012)

How did the class like it?


----------



## Arnold_rules (Nov 6, 2012)

Great job. I really like all your different habitats. Definitely A+ material.


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Nov 6, 2012)

*RE: "MY TURTLES & TORTOISES COLLECTIONS + HABITAT DESIGNS" Presentatio*

I give you an A+ too  Very well done and lovely collection.


----------



## dannel (Nov 6, 2012)

A+++++++++! Hah! topped all the previous posts!  But really, it was very good!


----------



## Neal (Nov 6, 2012)

I admire your creativity.


----------



## BodaTort1 (Nov 6, 2012)

*RE: "MY TURTLES & TORTOISES COLLECTIONS + HABITAT DESIGNS" Presentatio*

Good job!! And I love all your different habitats.. Going to steal some of your ideas!!


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 6, 2012)

Way to pick a topic close to your heart. Well done.


----------



## terryo (Nov 6, 2012)

Excellent!! You would get an A+ from me too.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 6, 2012)

*RE: "MY TURTLES & TORTOISES COLLECTIONS + HABITAT DESIGNS" Presentatio*



dannel said:


> A+++++++++! Hah! topped all the previous posts!  But really, it was very good!



A+++++++++++ from me!  (hah! Top that! ) Very cool


----------



## kameya (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you all for all the A+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++(Total sum from all the previous posts).
I hope I can use all extra A's for the extra credit...


----------



## jeninak907 (Nov 6, 2012)

That was awsome! Makes me wish I lived in a state where I could house my tort out side! I would your plans they were wonderful!


----------



## l0velesly (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice and descriptive presentation


----------



## blafiriravt (Nov 7, 2012)

*RE: "MY TURTLES & TORTOISES COLLECTIONS + HABITAT DESIGNS" Presentatio*

Great presentation! You have some nice looking enclosures!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Nov 7, 2012)

*RE: "MY TURTLES & TORTOISES COLLECTIONS + HABITAT DESIGNS" Presentatio*

I really like your redfoot! S/he has great color!


----------



## kameya (Nov 7, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> How did the class like it?



The presentation went very well, everyone liked the presentation design and the turtle pictures. 

But the only thing I missed is TO TURN OFF MY OWN CELLPHONE, it rang when I was trying to wrap up my presentation at the end...otherwise it would be a perfect presentation.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 7, 2012)

*RE: "MY TURTLES & TORTOISES COLLECTIONS + HABITAT DESIGNS" Presentatio*



kameya said:


> The presentation went very well, everyone liked the presentation design and the turtle pictures.
> 
> But the only thing I missed is TO TURN OFF MY OWN CELLPHONE, it rang when I was trying to wrap up my presentation at the end...otherwise it would be a perfect presentation.



Awww that sucks  Did you tell the person that called after it was over: "WHAT?!!!!!!!"


----------



## tortoise_man1 (Apr 10, 2013)

*RE: "MY TURTLES & TORTOISES COLLECTIONS + HABITAT DESIGNS" Presentatio*



TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> dannel said:
> 
> 
> > A+++++++++! Hah! topped all the previous posts!  But really, it was very good!
> ...



You get an A+++++++++++++++++ Hah I beat you both


----------



## luvpetz27 (Apr 10, 2013)

WOW !!!! I am speechless!!  Amazing......A+ from me too!!
I love everything!!!


----------



## wildredpony (Jul 23, 2013)

Those are beautiful habitats, thank you for sending the thread.


----------



## Teodora'sDAD (Jul 23, 2013)

Looks great! Great visuals!


----------



## AustinASU (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow I love your spotted turtles setup, what is the PH of the water?


----------



## kameya (Jul 24, 2013)

AustinASU said:


> Wow I love your spotted turtles setup, what is the PH of the water?



No sure... I never checked the water PH for my tortoise ponds.


----------

